# The Stupid Fish Tank Thread



## Aus

There's a LOT of really stupid, inappropriate, or just downright cruel fish tanks out there... And most of them seem aimed at bettas! 

I thought it'd be interesting to have a thread for 'em all. 

My #1 Stupid Fish Tank is the 'betta bow" - it's not the most outrageous of designs, but for the love of Mike! Can it get any smaller? People who put bettas in these because they think this is awesome, or who sell them to first-time betta owners need to be mechanically compacted and stuffed in one.


----------



## MaisyDawgThirteen

I just had to add to this. 
http://www.petco.com/product/109885/Petco-Dual-Betta-Bowl.aspx
0.36 Gallons! Divided?!?!?!?!?!?!?


----------



## Aus

mg:


----------



## peachesxo

http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=2811522&lmdn=Price

This tank is a lot like the one Maisy posted, but when I read the first review I actually facepalmed myself. This person said, and I quote:

"I got this and absolutely loved it I first got it and put two male bettas in it. they both died because of some disease that grows on their fins. when they died i put two fancy guppies, one white cloud danio, and a ghost shrimp in their, (fyi that one gallon for every fish is totally bogus) im turning it into a community tank and looking to add two or three more small fish in their."

WHAT !?!?!?


----------



## twinjupiter

Silly fish bowl companies, thats not what a nano tank means!


----------



## Aus

This is not a nano tank, either!


----------



## StarBetta

Pure TORTURE:
http://www.ohgizmo.com/wp-content/uploads/2008/06/ipond_wideweb__470x3100.jpg

http://ebetta.com/wp-content/uploads/2007/08/fish_tank_sink_for_betta_fish.jpg

And how are you even supposed to clean this?!
http://www.walldesigns.net/wp-content/uploads/wall-fish-tank.jpg


----------



## kfryman

If you guys want to see any cruel fish tanks, just walk by where they sell the bettas. It is really stupid that they sell really small containers by them. People then think those containers are suitable, funny how the brain works.

I hope that these are eventually banned or something.


----------



## lexylex0526

I though I'd add these to the horrible betta home list:


----------



## Aus

UGGGGH. They were selling those nasty bowls with the lights at a pet store I visited recently. Daughter and I made loud, derisive sounds. As you do.

Kfryman, those idiotic heart shaped ones? Wanna buy some slow, toxic DEATH for your sweetheart on V-day? urgh...

Starbetta, here's an article about those warped iPond things. The pet store manager? Yeah, there's a gem of a human being:


> iPond is a tiny fish tank with a speaker built into the bottom for enjoying iPod music while watching a fish being leisurely bored to death. The iPond is causing huge controversy in Australia because of its particularly small size according to the Sydney Morning Herald (link). Pets Paradise is selling Siamese fighting fish with each iPond (view to a kill) aquatic chamber of despair. "I'm claustrophobic myself, said Callie Beardsley manager of Pets R Pets stores, "I sat sobbing as I stared at my iPond the entire time I listened to Andrea Bocelli singing "Con te partiro". I felt so bad for that little fishy fish, but the tank is too cute."
> One store in Sydney has reported selling out of the $70 device while other outlets are reporting brisk sales of the iPond. There is no way to be sure if the iPond is as harmful to fish as experts are making it out to be, but it has certainly agitated a lot of cheerless activists in Sydney, which may ultimately be worth it after all.


----------



## djembekah

and i thought the half gallon tanks you can divide that are being sold at walmart were bad @[email protected]


----------



## Luimeril

any tank can be a bad tank, imo. even someone with a 20 gallon, once over stocked and never cleaned, can be a bad tank. 

but.. yeah. most betta tanks are horrid. 

i DO have a one-gallon 'betta bowl'. but, it just has one betta. is cleaned twice a week. and stays in a warm room. Stephano is quite happy in it, constantly moving, never clamped. happy boy. :B


----------



## Fin2you

& here I felt bad that for the 1st 4hrs while I set up and conditioned my 12Gal tank, I had Fin in a 1.25Gal fish bowl!


----------



## DJAinKY

StarBetta said:


> Pure TORTURE:
> http://www.ohgizmo.com/wp-content/uploads/2008/06/ipond_wideweb__470x3100.jpg
> 
> http://ebetta.com/wp-content/uploads/2007/08/fish_tank_sink_for_betta_fish.jpg
> 
> And how are you even supposed to clean this?!
> http://www.walldesigns.net/wp-content/uploads/wall-fish-tank.jpg


What was wrong with that second one? It looked to hold quite a few gallons of water, and it had to have an access point.


----------



## Emmahlee




----------



## FishyFishy89

I'll be honest, starting out on bettas I've had a few of those stupid tanks. And knowing what I now know about bettas and caring for them. I've prayed for forgiveness from those fish and my higher up.
But I've since turned my ways 

On a side note, how about those poor goldies!!!


----------



## EmilyN

StarBetta said:


> And how are you even supposed to clean this?!
> http://www.walldesigns.net/wp-content/uploads/wall-fish-tank.jpg


When I was about 10 or so, I saw something similar on an interior decorating tv show. I thought it was SO cool. I never got one of those wall tanks thank goodness but it did spark my love of bettas. 

I did start with a unheated one gallon that I only cleaned when the water got gross. That poor, poor fish. I didn't know better at the time though, thanks, in part, to the pet store employees and that tv show... 

I've learned a lot since then.


----------



## thekoimaiden

FishyFishy89 said:


> I'll be honest, starting out on bettas I've had a few of those stupid tanks. And knowing what I now know about bettas and caring for them. I've prayed for forgiveness from those fish and my higher up.
> But I've since turned my ways
> 
> On a side note, how about those poor goldies!!!


No kidding. Both beautiful fish always seem to get the short end of the stick. If I had a dollar for every time someone told me "goldfish don't live long" I would be a rich woman. Of course they don't live long in cramped spaces with poor nutrition and practically no water changes. You wouldn't live long in a prison cell with no waste removal and living on broth.


----------



## FishyFishy89

thekoimaiden said:


> No kidding. Both beautiful fish always seem to get the short end of the stick. If I had a dollar for every time someone told me "goldfish don't live long" I would be a rich woman. Of course they don't live long in cramped spaces with poor nutrition and practically no water changes. You wouldn't live long in a prison cell with no waste removal and living on broth.


That reminds me of the PetsSuperMarket employee who told me that if a betta was put into a home bigger than 5 gallons he'd go into a corner, freak out and die from stress.
I made the comparison of him moving from a dinky motel to a huge apartment with hardwood flooring. Told him he wouldn't go into a corner freak out and die from stress, he'd possibly be doing the sock slide across the hallway floor. He didn't say another word.


----------



## Aus

The bounds of human stupidity are endless:











You'd think was only half as stupid, but...


----------



## Aus

DJAinKY said:


> What was wrong with that second one? It looked to hold quite a few gallons of water, and it had to have an access point.



.. it's just.. stupid? :lol:

Though I have seen a converted television that was actually large and didn't look bad at all.


----------



## DJAinKY

Aus said:


> .. it's just.. stupid? :lol:
> 
> Though I have seen a converted television that was actually large and didn't look bad at all.


Haha, I'll buy that. It is the "Stupid Fish Tank Thread," after all. I imagine the Betta would be happy, but the owner might be considered a little on the eccentric side.


----------



## bananafish

I remember being appalled at this news item:
http://sandrarose.com/2010/07/celebs-out-about-beyonces-fishbowl-platform-shoes/


----------



## Aus

I dislike PETA. I really do. Did you know that out of more than 2000 unwanted pets handed over to their "animal shelters" in 2008, PETA _destroyed_ 98% of them? Yup, and even killed a few in the pick-up van outside the former owner's homes, before dumping the bodies in nearby trash facilities. Guess they didn't want to observe those poor animals being "enslaved to humans" longer than they had to.

I don't like those pet murdering vegan hypocrites one tiny little bit.

But right now, I'd cheer if they'd sic a van full of their smelliest, most rabid fundamentalist culties on Beyonce's nasty shoes...


----------



## Zappity

OMG, what the heck were they thinking with the fish bag bra?  These are all disgusting. Sometimes I wonder how humans ever got so stupid..


----------



## Ayane Hajinmon

THIS!...i dont know what the hell this is...but is look stupid...what if your betta got lost on couldnt surface for air...omg


----------



## Ayane Hajinmon

ok a tiny bowl is bad enough but now they cut it in half? WHY?


----------



## Ayane Hajinmon

i hate this...very much


----------



## FishyFishy89

bananafish said:


> I remember being appalled at this news item:
> http://sandrarose.com/2010/07/celebs-out-about-beyonces-fishbowl-platform-shoes/


I remember that!!!
It became a bit trend with the celebs. Those poor fish :'( 
I lost all respect for Beyonce that day.


----------



## bananafish

Look! It's a how-to on betta abuse!
http://twodc.blogspot.com/2010/07/meet-finnegan.html

Also this is a betta in a glass brick. Not ok.


----------



## FishyFishy89

that is insane
how do you get the dead fish out? how do you feed him?!


----------



## styggian

DJAinKY said:


> What was wrong with that second one? It looked to hold quite a few gallons of water, and it had to have an access point.


Fish have a very sensitive nerve running down both sides of their bodies called a lateral line. They feel vibrations in the water and automatically flinch because of this nerve. Having fish in a sink will cause constant vibrations through the water, stressing the fish very badly to the point they might die. 

Also, goldfish get way too big for that stupid sink, there's no water turbulence to help oxygen exchange so they'll probably suffocate, there's no easy way to clean or filter so ammonia will spike and poison them.


----------



## Bombalurina

These are the terrible results of the "It's just a fish" mentality.  I actually like the R2-D2 one, though - I'd have that.  I wouldn't keep goldies in it, though, obviously.

If people want some asthetically amazing tanks, I don't understand why they don't go for the Fluval Edge, the Bi-Orb Life, an aquarium coffee table or a long wall-mounted tank. Those things are all beautiful (albeit expensive) and can hold a decent amount of water, to keep fish happy and healthy.

Oh yeah - it's because it's just a fish.


----------



## styggian

Bombalurina said:


> These are the terrible results of the "It's just a fish" mentality.  I actually like the R2-D2 one, though - I'd have that.  I wouldn't keep goldies in it, though, obviously.
> 
> If people want some asthetically amazing tanks, I don't understand why they don't go for the Fluval Edge, the Bi-Orb Life, an aquarium coffee table or a long wall-mounted tank. Those things are all beautiful (albeit expensive) and can hold a decent amount of water, to keep fish happy and healthy.
> 
> Oh yeah - it's because it's just a fish.


That's my friend's attitude, which is why her tank water is urine colored and her guppy fry suddenly "all get eaten" periodically. I've given up trying to say anything about it.


----------



## Olympia

Why did I come here omg Dx
I gotta admit, I'd be in the market for some of those fancier ones if they were bigger..


----------



## Zappity

This is just...just...pure torture!
http://www.petcarerx.com/catalog/productdetails.aspx?pid=19131&&id=1776


----------



## FishyFishy89

Zappity said:


> This is just...just...pure torture!
> http://www.petcarerx.com/catalog/productdetails.aspx?pid=19131&&id=1776


doesn't link to the exact product


----------



## Zappity

Dangit. Go to>otherpets>fish>aquariums>under 30 gal>page 3. 
The 1 pint betta home, the triplex 3 betta home, they're all horrible >_>


----------



## pasoindy

I've got a much better idea for people who buy these little boxes so small that the fish can't even turn around - fish stickers! You can put them anywhere, have as many different species as you like, put male Bettas together with no consequence, put fresh and salt together! And the best part - NO maintenance! So if you're the type who forgets to feed your fish because he ceased to be fun 2 days after you got him, and you can't see him in that dirty, smelly old bowl anyway, I recommended fish stickers. They don't move, but then neither did your dead Betta.

Yeah, these horrid little "tanks" make me angry. A lot of them are marketed as toys, which is just unconscionable.


----------



## pasoindy

FishyFishy89 said:


> that is insane
> how do you get the dead fish out? how do you feed him?!


Anyone who buys something like this isn't going to worry about that. They will just toss it in the trash and move on to the next shiny thing that catches their eye.


----------



## pasoindy

bananafish said:


> Look! It's a how-to on betta abuse!
> http://twodc.blogspot.com/2010/07/meet-finnegan.html
> 
> Also this is a betta in a glass brick. Not ok.


Look how stressed that fish is. And his sister's fish died after all his fins fell off. I can't imagine why!! :shock:


----------



## Emmahlee

bananafish said:


> Look! It's a how-to on betta abuse!
> http://twodc.blogspot.com/2010/07/meet-finnegan.html



That donut shaped bowl is ridiculous!


----------



## DJAinKY

styggian said:


> Fish have a very sensitive nerve running down both sides of their bodies called a lateral line. They feel vibrations in the water and automatically flinch because of this nerve. Having fish in a sink will cause constant vibrations through the water, stressing the fish very badly to the point they might die.
> 
> Also, goldfish get way too big for that stupid sink, there's no water turbulence to help oxygen exchange so they'll probably suffocate, there's no easy way to clean or filter so ammonia will spike and poison them.


That would depend on the household. E.g., a married couple with no children may use that bathroom a few times a day at most, which would likely cause less vibration than, say, a tank in a room with constant foot traffic. It's all relative.

I agree that it'd be terrible for goldfish, but it looked like there were two access points, so cleaning wouldn't be impossible. Point being, in that case at least, the owner of the fish would be the most important variable. I don't think the tank was inherently awful.


----------



## FishyFishy89

pasoindy said:


> I've got a much better idea for people who buy these little boxes so small that the fish can't even turn around - fish stickers! You can put them anywhere, have as many different species as you like, put male Bettas together with no consequence, put fresh and salt together! And the best part - NO maintenance! So if you're the type who forgets to feed your fish because he ceased to be fun 2 days after you got him, and you can't see him in that dirty, smelly old bowl anyway, I recommended fish stickers. They don't move, but then neither did your dead Betta.
> 
> Yeah, these horrid little "tanks" make me angry. A lot of them are marketed as toys, which is just unconscionable.


I love the sticker idea


----------



## Aus

pasoindy said:


> I've got a much better idea for people who buy these little boxes so small that the fish can't even turn around - fish stickers! You can put them anywhere, have as many different species as you like, put male Bettas together with no consequence, put fresh and salt together! And the best part - NO maintenance! So if you're the type who forgets to feed your fish because he ceased to be fun 2 days after you got him, and you can't see him in that dirty, smelly old bowl anyway, I recommended fish stickers. They don't move, but then neither did your dead Betta.


This.


----------



## Aus

And let's not forget the whole idiotic "betta in a vase" phenomenon:










This blog made me laugh - backtrack much? Defend heinous uncaring for living creatures much? And ofc, she pulls out the old "oh but they live in tiny puddles" argument:

http://aidenofthetower.hubpages.com/hub/Creating-a-Beautiful-Betta-Fish-Vase

It cheers me that she apparently got so many complaints in comments about the vase being cruel that she felt compelled to backtrack at all.

I plan a personal vendetta against eHow and similar sites, regarding articles like this:

http://www.ehow.com/how_2383682_make-betta-fish-vase.html


----------



## FishyFishy89

ugh
my sister was someone who kept bettas in a vase with a plant
and to add insult to injury when the bettas would die she would blame them for her plant dieing


----------



## freemike

This thread proves some people should not be allowed near animals. It baffles so many idiots that think these are acceptable homes for fish. I admit I had two in the half gallon divided tank that Wal-mart sells for about 3 days until I got paid and could afford better for them. I came home and did what I "thought" they needed based on the info presented to me at the time. Quickly after watching them swim around and what not I just some how knew it wasn't right. Then I did my research, found this place, and committed myself to providing them a suitable home since I had taken the responsibility of calling them my pets.

Couldn't find a good picture of the tank. So here is my fish in that stupid tank... (not saying I'm proud but here it is)


----------



## freemike

pasoindy said:


> Look how stressed that fish is. And his sister's fish died after all his fins fell off. I can't imagine why!! :shock:


Yeah they probably have no idea why it died either, but ask them how to take care of a Betta and they're the "expert".


----------



## inareverie85

http://www.petco.com/product/109885/Petco-Dual-Betta-Bowl.aspx










One of THE worst Ive ever seen..
0.36 gallons for TWO bettas.. I don't even know what to say.


----------



## FishyFishy89

Wow
That has to be one of the smallest I've seen in store.
I should run to PetSuperMarket and take a picture of their own betta square home.


----------



## styggian

DJAinKY said:


> That would depend on the household. E.g., a married couple with no children may use that bathroom a few times a day at most, which would likely cause less vibration than, say, a tank in a room with constant foot traffic. It's all relative.
> 
> I agree that it'd be terrible for goldfish, but it looked like there were two access points, so cleaning wouldn't be impossible. Point being, in that case at least, the owner of the fish would be the most important variable. I don't think the tank was inherently awful.


It's still a piece of junk, there's still no aeration or filtration, those fish get way too big, it is very overstocked, and those two little access points do not provide enough room to properly clean. You'd never get a siphon in there. And I don't care how little a pair of adults would use it, that sink is cruelty.


----------



## pasoindy

Unfortunately Thinkgeek still has their ridiculous USB Betta tank, but I think they are replacing it with this one which I fully approve of:

http://www.thinkgeek.com/geektoys/cubegoodies/eb56/?srp=1


----------



## FishyFishy89

pasoindy said:


> Unfortunately Thinkgeek still has their ridiculous USB Betta tank, but I think they are replacing it with this one which I fully approve of:
> 
> http://www.thinkgeek.com/geektoys/cubegoodies/eb56/?srp=1


this is epic xD


----------



## StarBetta

DJAinKY said:


> What was wrong with that second one? It looked to hold quite a few gallons of water, and it had to have an access point.


I put that one because it had goldfish in it. This seems to be about 10 gallons or so, and have like 15 goldfish in it. That seems cruel and the space is so small! And how would you even clean it?


----------



## makoisland

I was at WalMart today looking at the fish supplies, and I saw two betta "tanks" there that simply made me angry. Not only was there a half-gallon there, but a .3 GALLON. The box alone was too small anyway, who knows how small the actual product was.

Grr.


----------



## bettalover2000

http://www.jokeroo.com/pictures/fail/fish-tank-fail.html
THIS is stupid. lol


----------



## Olympia

-suicidal goldfish shoves itself into tiny toilet-


----------



## Aus

It's really hard to get more stupid than .. the Fish-N-Flush.










http://www.bathroomgifts.com/main/product.asp?prodcode=FNF2500LK


----------



## Aus

Olympia said:


> -suicidal goldfish shoves itself into tiny toilet-


That's just so wrong. :lol:


----------



## bettalover2000

Aus said:


> It's really hard to get more stupid than .. the Fish-N-Flush.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.bathroomgifts.com/main/product.asp?prodcode=FNF2500LK


That's funny, but just gross. It'd be cute if it was just the fish tank, but where is the TOILET tank (is it 2-in-1)?


----------



## Aluyasha

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1331649501


----------



## Olympia

I saw that one and thought it was cool! But it doesn't look like it could support 3 tanks of water and still stand. They are filled in the photo however..


----------



## Aluyasha

Olympia said:


> I saw that one and thought it was cool! But it doesn't look like it could support 3 tanks of water and still stand. They are filled in the photo however..


 It probably can support three tanks, small ones. The things the bettas are in in the picture looks almost the size of the bettas.


----------



## Olympia

Yea I guess they look a little under 1 gallon.. True. Plus it's pretty cheap.


----------



## StarBetta

bettalover2000 said:


> http://www.jokeroo.com/pictures/fail/fish-tank-fail.html
> THIS is stupid. lol


It would be pretty cool if it was a scene of the front of the house or a bedroom and the aquarium is like 15+ gallons


----------



## Aus

http://collegelifediy.com/2011/03/09/diy-betta-bottle-fish-tank/#comment-946

How to Keep Your Betta in a Vodka Bottle

1. Drink all the vodka. This will reduce your mental functions to the appropriate level for vodka-bottle tank construction.

2. Avoid learning anything about proper betta care. This will significantly reduce toxic levels of guilt when your fish inevitably becomes diseased or dies of stress. 

3. Share the idea with all your friends on the internet. Because when those dumb a-holes who think you're being cruel to the fish say something mean to you, your friends can all point to their own vodka bottles and make you feel okay again. 

4. Plop the fish in the bottle. Go back to partying.


----------



## FishyFishy89

Wow
Those pour bettas probly get so stressed during cleaning. And lord knows how often they really clean them. Especially since they reported algea growth from the plants.


----------



## Thebettaqueen

Ayane Hajinmon said:


> THIS!...i dont know what the hell this is...but is look stupid...what if your betta got lost on couldnt surface for air...omg


I don't think this tank was presented for bettas..it's pretty big. Look it up on Youtube.


----------



## a123andpoof

Yeah thats more for like non air breathing fish. I think its awsome, but pricey read somewhere like 3 thousand or something. would use it for like guppys maybe?


----------



## registereduser

http://www.theluxuryspot.com/decor-spotting-bubble-tank-for-your-betta/


----------



## teeneythebetta

WTF. Aside from the fact that it isnt fit for any fish... THAT LOOKS LIKE AN ACCIDENT WAITING TO HAPPEN.

:roll:


----------



## freemike

"The point is that having a Betta fish is a great way to bring some life into your apartment but half the time they are as much of a design accessory as they are a living being. But how do we display them?" 

This is disgusting. How can you treat a living being as decoration? Some people make me sick.


----------



## teeneythebetta

freemike said:


> "The point is that having a Betta fish is a great way to bring some life into your apartment but half the time they are as much of a design accessory as they are a living being. But how do we display them?"
> 
> This is disgusting. How can you treat a living being as decoration? Some people make me sick.


+1 to that. Maybe if they were put into a small see through freezing cold closet for the rest of their life, sitting in their own waste and we called them a decoration, they would have more respect for bettas and what people make them live through.


----------



## magnum

"My pink Betta Fishinson Sweet Tits III lived so long that I had to have a friend flush him when I moved to New York."

What.The.Actual.F? How could someone do that. Just because your moving means you have to kill your betta? This makes me sick. People need to grow up and realise that it's not all about them. The welfare of an animal is at stake, not your fake flowers.


----------



## Shirleythebetta

My jaw actually dropped when I read that. And the name for that matter. ugh, pig.


----------



## TuckerLove

The end. LOL.


----------



## FishyFishy89

I was just about to ask if anyone has seen the Teddy Tank.


----------



## registereduser

FishyFishy89 said:


> I was just about to ask if anyone has seen the Teddy Tank.


There's an awesome thread about it!

http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=106213&highlight=horrible


----------



## TipBetta

Other than it looking like its going to fall over, it has no plants... And is that a lid on it? I hope not. Bettas are not a fashion statement.


----------



## FishyFishy89

TipBetta said:


> Other than it looking like its going to fall over, it has no plants... And is that a lid on it? I hope not. Bettas are not a fashion statement.


Why are you against a lid? Lids keep your fish from jumping out of the tank/safe in the water.


----------



## magnum

> My jaw actually dropped when I read that. And the name for that matter. ugh, pig.


That womans blog deserves to get ransacked by devoted betta lovers (like us xD)

As for the Teddy Tank, I am so sick and tired of seeing it. Honestly, it has to be the worlds worst tank.


----------



## ao

MaisyDawgThirteen said:


> I just had to add to this.
> http://www.petco.com/product/109885/Petco-Dual-Betta-Bowl.aspx
> 0.36 Gallons! Divided?!?!?!?!?!?!?


I try to avoid looking at this one when I goto petco. Absolutely ridiculous. Plastic is also like, 1/2in thick... I'd use it as a stationery holder, no more


----------



## DoctorPanda

FishyFishy89 said:


> Why are you against a lid? Lids keep your fish from jumping out of the tank/safe in the water.


I'm guessing they meant a lid without holes


This thread just makes me angry ;-;


----------



## Sowman

MaisyDawgThirteen said:


> I just had to add to this.
> http://www.petco.com/product/109885/Petco-Dual-Betta-Bowl.aspx
> 0.36 Gallons! Divided?!?!?!?!?!?!?



My selfish PIG of a neighbor had this tank. She kept two bettas in it and it boiled my blood every time I saw this woman. One day I get home and she hands me her tank because she knew I had bettas. She said that she upgrated to a 1 gallon. I actually felt better... finally she decided to do some thing for her bettas (by this time both her bettas were dead. I saw this one gallon tank and I was appalled once again. She had 1 betta, 3 neons and 2 frogs in this one gallon. Instead of bitching her out I decided to walk away and not say a thing. Long story short, the tank above is not my QT for plants.


----------



## TipBetta

poor thing


----------



## teeneythebetta

TipBetta said:


> poor thing


WTF. I know people think these fish can live in small spaces, but I think it's common sense that they should at least be able to SWIM in the tank.


----------



## lelei

peachesxo said:


> http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=2811522&lmdn=Price
> 
> This tank is a lot like the one Maisy posted, but when I read the first review I actually facepalmed myself. This person said, and I quote:
> 
> "I got this and absolutely loved it I first got it and put two male bettas in it. they both died because of some disease that grows on their fins. when they died i put two fancy guppies, one white cloud danio, and a ghost shrimp in their, (fyi that one gallon for every fish is totally bogus) im turning it into a community tank and looking to add two or three more small fish in their."
> 
> WHAT !?!?!?


Via Petco..for informational purposes..omg

*Did you know..
Bettas naturally live in small bodies of water in their native Southeast Asia. Bettas can breath oxygen from the atmosphere, which allows them to live in small bowls.*

I wish I didnt have to buy from Petco..this is a dam shame, and this is the reason why the Manfacturers make these dam products!!!

With this said, we need to write to PETco..and tell them to stop making FALSE CLAIMS!!


----------



## TipBetta

lelei said:


> Via Petco..for informational purposes..omg
> 
> *Did you know..
> Bettas naturally live in small bodies of water in their native Southeast Asia. Bettas can breath oxygen from the atmosphere, which allows them to live in small bowls.*
> 
> I wish I didnt have to buy from Petco..this is a dam shame, and this is the reason why the Manfacturers make these dam products!!!
> 
> With this said, we need to write to PETco..and tell them to stop making FALSE CLAIMS!!


That product came from PetSmart... Then again, does it even make a difference? Stores just aren't good at caring for fish, especially bettas.


----------



## TipBetta

Sure you have seen this 5 cup tank:

http://www.petco.com/product/109885/Petco-Dual-Betta-Bowl.aspx

5 Star Product Review:

"i bought this tank about two years ago and my betta lived in it for *2 years* with only *changing the water a couple of times*. this was an *excellent tank* for me it sat on my dresser and went perfect with my room. *not to small* and not to big it was perfect for one fish."


----------



## teeneythebetta

:frustrated:


----------



## lelei

So what do you think of this one???


----------



## Destinystar

Some people just have no heart much less a brain ! Here I am sitting worried about the baby snails that hitched a ride on some plants and are in a half gallon bowl and the size of a grain of rice right now but I care about them and want them to live and doing what I can to make sure they do ! Its strange cause I was wanting the thinking about getting a snail and now I have seven babies and I look forward to seeing them grow and will have proper homes for them. But people tell others oh my Betta lives in a bowl and he is fine and even my daughter who has a Masters degree believed that was true when she got Perseus for me for Mothers Day but I did research and read and read and read and found this place and ordered a 5 gallon for him right away. She meant well bless her heart and he is the best gift ever ! Telling people and sharing what we know is the best way possible to get the word out Bettas need and deserve better !!!!!!


----------



## teeneythebetta

lelei said:


> So what do you think of this one???


Even if that were ideal, I think it looks just stupid. It looks like the thing people hang their bunches of bananas on xD


----------



## lelei

THIS IS ONE OF THE WORST ONES YET!!!


----------



## Olympia

I think that other one is cute. Reminds me of a hanging street lamp. I've thought of making a suspended tank like that a lot. Just seems like a challenge to make one that can hold 30-40lbs of water and glass.


----------



## lelei

*THIS IS NOT A FISH TANK..THIS IS A DECORATION!!*


----------



## lelei

It is a sad shame, that BETTAS are looked at as a Disposable Item, Thank god, there is this forum, and people who really care about Bettas, so maybe we can join forces and become like a organization (For Instance, WSPA) who helps animals World Wide, and to help educate people and stop this insanity!!!


----------



## lelei

That VASE IDEA..in Crafts section..CRAFTS..WTH!!!!


----------



## LebronTheBetta

What about my tank? My Betta has TONS of room to swim:


----------



## teeneythebetta

The ONLY good things about some of these tanks is they don't have a lid.

I think it'd be less painful for them to jump and end their misery VS die with burning gills.


----------



## TipBetta

1/2 gallon starter kit...


----------



## registereduser

http://www.kidstoychest.com/um/fish-in-space.htm


----------



## FishyFishy89

Neat designs. I'd probly just put a glass fish inside and use it as it's true purpose. DECOR not a home!
http://www.petco.com/product/103702/Betta-Treasures-Collection-Blue-Lagoon-Betta-Bowl-in-Black.aspx
www.petco.com/product/110878/Betta-Treasures-Collection-Blue-Lagoon-Betta-Bowl-in-Off-White.aspx
http://www.petco.com/product/110879...on-Enchanted-Evening-Betta-Bowl-in-Brass.aspx
http://www.petco.com/product/103703...n-Enchanted-Evening-Betta-Bowl-in-Silver.aspx
http://www.petco.com/product/103705/Betta-Treasures-Collection-Seahorses-Betta-Bowl.aspx


----------



## Tikibirds

But I think this one is neat. Obviously NOT for 2 goldies and it does not appear to have a filter but I would so stuff a betta in there! someone put alot of though into the interior design of it. A dark colored betta would make a nice contrast to the white


----------



## FishyFishy89

I don't see where the filter is..


----------



## ao

Tikibirds said:


> But I think this one is neat. Obviously NOT for 2 goldies and it does not appear to have a filter but I would so stuff a betta in there! someone put alot of though into the interior design of it. A dark colored betta would make a nice contrast to the white


I would so put a fire place in there!!!


----------



## mursey

freemike said:


> "The point is that having a Betta fish is a great way to bring some life into your apartment but half the time they are as much of a design accessory as they are a living being. But how do we display them?"
> 
> This is disgusting. How can you treat a living being as decoration? Some people make me sick.


OR .. . as I see it, they can look beautiful therefore being a decoration in some ways (but so much more). For instance, I have matched the colors or themes in my tanks to go with the room they are in, but it's not done in a cruel way. It's just picking a color background and what color fake plant and hidey-hole my bettas get, and of course, they're not in a teeny container, they're in tanks.

In other words .. . you CAN have a pretty tank AND a healthy fish if you put in the effort. But I guess these people wouldn't want to put in the time to even think of how to do it.

On another note, that tank above my comment cracks me up. I guess if you had aquarium-safe dollhouse furniture you could throw a piece in your tank. How about a chaise-lounge? My bettas are fancy like that.


----------



## magnum

> I guess if you had aquarium-safe dollhouse furniture you could throw a piece in your tank. How about a chaise-lounge? My bettas are fancy like that.


You could throw eloquent tea parties for them, and invite around there other fishy friends.


----------



## FishyFishy89

Somehow I don't picture the tea party going well amongst the boys. xD


----------



## magnum

It would probably turn into some kind of 'Free For All', where only the strongest survive... o.o


----------



## ChibiShishou

Over the last crumpet. Its a cute idea if anyone does it they need to post it! I want to give my fish a tea room now *day dreams*

On a stupid tank note has anyone seen the new tanks out at a certain pet chain that has the word plus in it, its only about the size of a small glass, I believe it was a quart (shouldve snagged a picture) Even worse was on the side they advertised it being STACKABLE!!! I saw that tank and you could only maybe fit a small female in there and definitely not comfortably.


----------



## Shadyr

The victorian dollhouse tank we are all now imagining would obviously be for sororities!


----------



## magnum

Yes, I think it would be a wonderful sorority  of course, my dollhouse would have to resemble Downtown Abbey.


----------



## Thrifty Bee

AquaClock Wall Aquarium


----------



## toad

Thrifty Bee said:


> AquaClock Wall Aquarium


Well, that's mighty special 

And, on another note - can I just say how disappointed I am that my emails to the Teddy Tank people AND Walmart have gone unanswered :shake:


----------



## FishyFishy89

toad said:


> Well, that's mighty special
> 
> And, on another note - can I just say how disappointed I am that my emails to the Teddy Tank people AND Walmart have gone unanswered :shake:


I'm not surprised that they haven't returned your emails. They only care about the money.

On another stupid tank note:
http://www.amazon.com/TOM-Natures-Art-8gal-Betta/dp/B00176I5GW/ref=pd_sim_sbs_petsupplies_4


----------



## magnum

I wish people would stop displaying betta's as decorative items. They are wonderful little animals, that deserve all the care and attention of your pet horse, dog or cat


----------



## LyzzaRyzz

I want a log cabin in my 45...and tiny pine trees, and bushes, and tiny horses and chicken for my fish to play with...oh wait...lol

But still...a house, cut in half...would be awesome for the fish to play in!
Like jumangi, when the vines take over...
Oh the ideas!

though obviously, in a tank, not a damned water bottle. Which, could actually be more water than in most of the 'betta bowls' ive seen on this thread!


----------



## ChibiShishou

FishyFishy89 said:


> I'm not surprised that they haven't returned your emails. They only care about the money.
> 
> On another stupid tank note:
> http://www.amazon.com/TOM-Natures-Art-8gal-Betta/dp/B00176I5GW/ref=pd_sim_sbs_petsupplies_4



Please tell me Im reading that wrong and it doesnt say 5/8ths of a gallon. o_0


----------



## FishyFishy89

ChibiShishou said:


> Please tell me Im reading that wrong and it doesnt say 5/8ths of a gallon. o_0



I blinked several times/rubbed my eyes.
I WISH it was a typo.


----------



## LizzyP

> And how are you even supposed to clean this?!
> http://www.walldesigns.net/wp-conten...-fish-tank.jpg


Looks like you can't. Which is awful.

I can't find a picture of it, but in my local pet store there are bowls that I don't even think you could fit a tetra in, that they promote for bettas. UGH.


----------



## twinjupiter

http://sustainablecitiescollective.com/joepeach/7962/how-small-can-living-space-get

Just because _we_ can live in such a small space doesn't mean we should. 
SAME THING GOES FOR BETTAS.


----------



## DiiQue

I think this one takes the cake... it holds a whopping 10ml of water. I came across this link when I tried looking for videos of the Aqueon tanks.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AG4AvV6wz5Q


----------



## registereduser

DiiQue said:


> I think this one takes the cake... it holds a whopping 10ml of water. I came across this link when I tried looking for videos of the Aqueon tanks.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AG4AvV6wz5Q


That was created to break a record (a dumb record for sure) and not meant as a long term actual fish environment.


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish

DiiQue said:


> I think this one takes the cake... it holds a whopping 10ml of water. I came across this link when I tried looking for videos of the Aqueon tanks.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AG4AvV6wz5Q


...WTF........that almost made me cry !


----------



## lilyrazen

I thought I'd share a little anecdote. When I was in sixth grade I spent the summer at a babysitters and her husband got a 55 gallon Oscar tank with a huge pleco and some schooling fish.

Her daughter (in first grade) wanted a fish and they got her one of those soft-ball sized tanks with a little light hanging over.

It died in three days.

They then bought her a 10 gallon with 6 neons and an angelfish.

Then they were going to flush their 3 feeder goldfish that they used for cycling and I took them and got myself a ten gallon for them until they were healthy, and returned them to petco four months later and got two bettas and a divider.

Thus, I have Vilkas and Brynjolf, and a 3 gallon kritter keeper for Cicero.

Stupid people made me smart.


----------



## bananasammy8

Uggghh I hate looking at this when i go to Petco! The bettas can see eachother from the divider and can stress them even more! I hate this..:-(. 

Heres a review from a person: "allot of people think bettas need allot of room
but they dont nor do they need a heater or filter
they dont have a heater or filter in the wild so they dont need one now in captivity and as for tank size bettas in the wild they live in places as small as a 1 liter pudles." Really?!?!


----------



## toad

bananasammy8 said:


> Uggghh I hate looking at this when i go to Petco! The bettas can see eachother from the divider and can stress them even more! I hate this..:-(.
> 
> Heres a review from a person: "allot of people think bettas need allot of room
> but they dont nor do they need a heater or filter
> they dont have a heater or filter in the wild so they dont need one now in captivity and as for tank size bettas in the wild they live in places as small as a 1 liter pudles." Really?!?!


I seem to be completely devoid of will power to stay away from the bettas in Petco, and every single time, I stop for a few minutes to gawk at the horrid "tanks" that are stocked next to them, with the little betta on the box unable to even turn around. It makes me nauseous to think of a living thing being trapped in something so horrid.


----------



## LyzzaRyzz

I always look at the bettas in the store...I just cant help it. I really, really, really want another, but i just cant..my bf would KILL me...and i have no more tanks!


----------



## teeneythebetta

Don't have a heater in the wild? WTF. Actually, it's called the sun!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ChibiShishou

Yeah but you know those people would be all "well the water gets cold at night and its not like they come from the tropics anyways"

^^;;;


----------



## FishyFishy89

someone correct me if im wrong. aren't they native to a SUPER hot and humid environment in Asia?


----------



## magnum

Yup, it's a continually humid area they live in.


----------



## teeneythebetta

ChibiShishou said:


> Yeah but you know those people would be all "well the water gets cold at night and its not like they come from the tropics anyways"
> 
> ^^;;;


:roll: although it does get cooler, large bodies of water are good at maintaining a decent temperature. But a fish tank will
Change temps In a matter of minutes.

Hey, I remembered SOMETHING from science class! LOL


----------



## Shirleythebetta

Yea Teeney, I looked up the temps before in Thailand and they can rise and fall dramatically but not as dramatically as in a fish tank. Or my state *grrr* Thailand has three seasons a year. From what I know.


----------



## bettasareawesome

Horrible.
http://teddytank.com/


----------



## ChibiShishou

teeneythebetta said:


> :roll: although it does get cooler, large bodies of water are good at maintaining a decent temperature. But a fish tank will
> Change temps In a matter of minutes.
> 
> Hey, I remembered SOMETHING from science class! LOL



Im jesting Im jesting XD.


----------



## Ilikebutterflies

How about this one? I thought each side may hold 6oz of water.


----------



## teeneythebetta

^WTF is that. Even if it were practical, I think it's kinda ugly :/


----------



## registereduser

http://www.petlanddiscounts.com/detail.asp?product_id=523100

OK so this is a lousy tank for :shock:FIVE:shock: fish but what do you think of 
2.3 gallons / 18x5x7 
for just one fish?

Of course the dividers would have to be removed


----------



## Silverfang

it would be suitable.. if oddly shaped for one betta


----------



## FishyFishy89

it looks pretty darn long
i didn't look at measurements. but are you sure it is not 2.5 gallons in each section?

ETA: 18.5" long? That's longer than my 2.5 gallon. Its also 3-4" shorter than my 2.5 gallon.
Bettas enjoy horizontal room more than vertical room. So it may work out pretty good. However, for that price I'd just buy a 2.5 gallon at the pet store. I've seen em for no more than $18


----------



## TigerRegalia

http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/930441187/noclean-aquariumstm-self-cleaning-aquarium-for-bet


----------



## finnfinnfriend

registereduser said:


> http://www.petlanddiscounts.com/detail.asp?product_id=523100
> 
> OK so this is a lousy tank for :shock:FIVE:shock: fish but what do you think of
> 2.3 gallons / 18x5x7
> for just one fish?
> 
> Of course the dividers would have to be removed


Yeah that is enough water volume but I would want it to be a little deeper... Even if that meant it wasn't as long

I would also prefer the dimensions of a standard 2.5 gallon...its long enough as well as deep enough


----------



## finnfinnfriend

TigerRegalia said:


> http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/930441187/noclean-aquariumstm-self-cleaning-aquarium-for-bet


That's like living in a well...


----------



## LyzzaRyzz

TigerRegalia said:


> NoClean Aquariums? - Self-Cleaning Betta Fish Tank! by Craig Wenger & David Turover — Kickstarter


Its a nice idea, only needs to be bigger! How much does one of those hold? If they made it say, 4 times bigger, itd be a better product!


----------



## toad

TigerRegalia said:


> http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/930441187/noclean-aquariumstm-self-cleaning-aquarium-for-bet


The jar itself is pretty, just with a plant in it. But I don't think a fish should ever be in there; it's so small, the fish can barely move. And, don't you love the repeated shot of the water being poured on top of the fish, and the fish flailing hysterically and trying to right itself? :shock:

"We love fish"? I don't think so....


----------



## Shadyr

Ok, kinda conflicted on this one. On the one hand....wut?

On the other hand, it *is* kinda different and it's 2.5 gallons, so it's at least not a torture chamber....

http://www.ebay.com/itm/FishcribZ-Aquarium-/170884483239?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item27c98248a7


----------



## lelei

Thrifty Bee said:


> AquaClock Wall Aquarium


This is beyond pathetic and cruel I want to write to the company that made this terrrible thing..this prison on a wall!!..rrrgh..this makes me sooo angry!!!


----------



## lelei

Shadyr said:


> Ok, kinda conflicted on this one. On the one hand....wut?
> 
> On the other hand, it *is* kinda different and it's 2.5 gallons, so it's at least not a torture chamber....
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/FishcribZ-Aquarium-/170884483239?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item27c98248a7


I do like that would love to see fishMansion like a 5 gal or up that is a cool idea


----------



## TigerRegalia

toad said:


> The jar itself is pretty, just with a plant in it. But I don't think a fish should ever be in there; it's so small, the fish can barely move. And, don't you love the repeated shot of the water being poured on top of the fish, and the fish flailing hysterically and trying to right itself? :shock:
> 
> "We love fish"? I don't think so....


Precisely my thinking about this product!! They try to glorify it by showing the Mom and her kid gazing into it together and by having various colored LED lights on it, but all the while the fish is flailing around from not having enough space, from being stressed out, and from the person repeatedly and carelessly pouring water directly on top of him/her (let's not even go into the fact that the added water probably isn't even the right temperature). And the fact that they portray it as just a decorative item for a mantle... Ugh.


----------



## FishyFishy89

Shadyr said:


> Ok, kinda conflicted on this one. On the one hand....wut?
> 
> On the other hand, it *is* kinda different and it's 2.5 gallons, so it's at least not a torture chamber....
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/FishcribZ-Aquarium-/170884483239?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item27c98248a7


That is so creepy.....



This doesn't look fit for live jellies. Not at all.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Jellyfish-A...=865717700508103233&pid=100009&prg=1004&rk=3&


----------



## Olympia

FishyFishy89 said:


> That is so creepy.....
> 
> 
> 
> This doesn't look fit for live jellies. Not at all.
> Jellyfish Art Desktop Aquarium | eBay


Nothing wrong with that one as long as you know how to run a saltwater tank.


----------



## Silverfang

http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-USB-Vol...557?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3f0e02c295
holds 300mL... oi

and who can forget the lava lamp?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Lavarium-La...770?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item589407791a

NOTE: (more than one fish is not recommended).

And the best of the best "mini" tanks

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Mini-USB-Ba...036?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4aad4c7164


----------



## FishyFishy89

Silverfang said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-USB-Vol...557?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3f0e02c295http://www.ebay.com/itm/Mini-USB-Ba...036?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4aad4c7164


This appears to be for fake fish as a decor.


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish

^
-
-
-
-
I agree with the above poster -thank goodness!


----------



## Silverfang

that's the good one


----------



## FishyFishy89

MyRainbowBettaFish said:


> ^
> -
> -
> -
> -
> I agree with the above poster -thank goodness!


Where! did you get your avatar?! O.O


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish

FishyFishy89 said:


> Where! did you get your avatar?! O.O


PinkCupid made it for me! SHe is AWESOME at digital art, and even drew Honeycomb flaring!


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish

here is the link to PinkCupid's thread for this art:

http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=108370

and thanks for the compliment FishyFishy!


----------



## FishyFishy89

MyRainbowBettaFish said:


> here is the link to PinkCupid's thread for this art:
> 
> http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=108370
> 
> and thanks for the compliment FishyFishy!


NP 

TYVM for the link


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish

FishyFishy89 said:


> NP
> 
> TYVM for the link


No problem! She does an awesome job, and does it fast!


----------



## LittleWatty

I'm ashamed to say a friend of mine did this... there are at least 3 goldies in there.


----------



## toad

LittleWatty said:


> I'm ashamed to say a friend of mine did this... there are at least 3 goldies in there.


OMG I hope the middle piece of the cap was removed, since there doesn't seem to be any air space between the cap and the water!


----------



## Ciel

Silverfang said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-USB-Vol...557?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3f0e02c295
> holds 300mL... oi
> 
> and who can forget the lava lamp?
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Lavarium-La...770?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item589407791a
> 
> NOTE: (more than one fish is not recommended).
> 
> And the best of the best "mini" tanks
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Mini-USB-Ba...036?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4aad4c7164


Eh, the biggest warter bottle I have hold up to 500ml.. &%"$*!


----------



## magnum

http://www.google.com.au/imgres?um=...w=150&start=0&ndsp=17&ved=1t:429,r:3,s:0,i:79

This.Is.Gross.


----------



## teeneythebetta

LittleWatty said:


> I'm ashamed to say a friend of mine did this... there are at least 3 goldies in there.


Not to mention there's about 1/3 gravel in there :shock:


----------



## Pilot00

Whats that blender monstrosity?

:shock::shock::shock::shock::shock:      If he has it plugged in tell him he is sic.

Anyway heres another one: http://www.umbra.com/ustore/product/460410-660.store

If you look it has even the picture of the 'genius' that designed it.

Apparently his genius extends to bird accessories.



toad said:


> The jar itself is pretty, just with a plant in it. But I don't think a fish should ever be in there; it's so small, the fish can barely move. And, don't you love the repeated shot of the water being poured on top of the fish, and the fish flailing hysterically and trying to right itself? :shock:
> 
> "We love fish"? I don't think so....


Those guys got 53.000$ by 'their love of fish'.
Way to go humanity each time i browse the internet i feel our collective IQ falling at least 5 points. And all that by adding a hose into a kettle.


----------



## ChoclateBetta

Some of those tanks make great plant pots.


----------



## mursey

Pilot00 that tank you posted is all over Urban Outfitters and other sites.

You know, I am really annoyed- I went to art school and then worked in some design fields and I keep seeing disgusting betta ideas all over Pinterest and design websites. It's like Industrial Designers, Interior Designers, and other similar designers have no $#%@&&*^ brain when it comes to cruelty? It really makes me question how smart these [email protected] are.

Do you know that I saw a project online for a betta tank where people could vote and get the inventors funded - the "tank" was maybe a gallon. It was basically just a stupid lemonade jar you could buy at target with a spigot like you'd have at a backyard party. The "revolutionary" idea was that water changes would be so simple because you drain the water from that spigot.

But why does it have to be so small? why couldn't these "inventive" morons have googled "betta care" like I did the day I came home from Petco with a betta? If I was designing a product you bet your @ I would do a little online research .. to say the least.

People are morons when it comes to taking care of something that doesn't speak their language. UGH!

Here is that piece of @#$$%%^&&* betta tank. I want to punch this loser.

http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/930441187/noclean-aquariumstm-self-cleaning-aquarium-for-bet
_
"You'll be listed on our website (www.NoCleanAquariums.com) as a special contributor who helped revolutionize the world of aquariums. You'll be helping fish and their keepers live a better life!"_


----------



## gn3ranger

Not sure if this one has been posted since I did not click any of the links But yeah...NO!


----------



## mplsmommy

How do they get their fish in and out of that bottle??? ? I'm guessing that the rocks were probably white when they went in!


----------



## FishyFishy89

mplsmommy said:


> How do they get their fish in and out of that bottle??? ? I'm guessing that the rocks were probably white when they went in!


No
There are gravels that are colored green.


----------



## Aus

The tragic thing is, that vodka bottle contains probably more than double the volume of those dinky little deathtrap 'betta bow' tanks. 

I recall leaving a less than complimentary comment some months back on the "how to" page describing that bottle as a great betta home.


----------



## leafythegreat

I just don't understand why people would opt for such ugly, tiny tanks when they could spend about $100 or so for a planted 2.5g setup. Whenever I see stupid tanks, I always think about the little planted ones I've seen everywhere online.

Of course, I probably shouldn't assume these people would want to spend any more than the $10 their betta and 1/2g plastic bowl combo cost them...


----------



## Bettasrox

most of these tanks up here are unacceptable!!! I was recently at a large Pet store chain ( i can't remember the name  ) and was horrified to find that all of the bettas were being kept in plastic cups no larger then the size of my fist!!! it was so sad


----------



## TigerRegalia

gn3ranger said:


> Not sure if this one has been posted since I did not click any of the links But yeah...NO!


This is so ridiculous and unacceptable on so many levels. The owner of this poor fish is obviously more interested in their "creative" use of one of their many liquor bottles than in the well-being and flourishing of the betta. Where are their priorities?? :evil:


----------



## Seki

I was browsing Amazon (I know, I need another tank like I need a hole in the head... but I can LOOK!), and I came across THIS monstrosity. Seriously, people?! Have a heart, realize that a betta needs room to stretch its fins and swim around! Realize that a betta needs heat and hiding places! Ugh...

http://www.amazon.com/Aquavista-Aqu...=pet-supplies&ie=UTF8&qid=1346393605&sr=1-434


----------



## MollyJean

Seki I have seen that one before. I can't help but wonder if the TICK TICK TICK drives the betta insane.


----------



## Seki

MollyJean said:


> Seki I have seen that one before. I can't help but wonder if the TICK TICK TICK drives the betta insane.


Probably... along with the 4 INCHES of space it has to swim width-wise. I hate how that's actually something they're using as a selling point.


----------



## Pilot00

They have to add betta into everything these days dont they? Next time someone will make a PC with a betta swimming in the tower...Oh noes i gave someone an idea didnt I?


----------



## ChoclateBetta

Some of those tanks are great for moss terriums.


----------



## mursey

leafythegreat said:


> I just don't understand why people would opt for such ugly, tiny tanks when they could spend about $100 or so for a planted 2.5g setup. Whenever I see stupid tanks, I always think about the little planted ones I've seen everywhere online.
> 
> Of course, I probably shouldn't assume these people would want to spend any more than the $10 their betta and 1/2g plastic bowl combo cost them...



But even if they didn't . .. a lot of 5gallon or larger aquarium kits are around $35. I don't think that's unreasonable for a living pet. No one needs a pet to live and breathe. So either spend a small amount of money, look on Craigslist/Goodwill. . . READ about your potential pet, or don't get one.

ChocolateBetta mentioned the bad betta tanks could make great moss terrariums. I think if people don't have the room/cash for a betta, then they should use something else for "decoration". Plants or moss . ..


----------



## leafythegreat

mursey said:


> But even if they didn't . .. a lot of 5gallon or larger aquarium kits are around $35.


Was kind of thinking kit (tank, lights, filter) + heater ($15) + gravel ($5) + decor (???) + conditioner (???) + thermometer ($2)... it adds up fairly quickly.

Still. What really burns me is when I see things like the Betta Treasures collection at the LFS going for $55 and I just KNOW people pass up the cheaper, larger, filtered tanks so their fish can look like Cinderella going to the ball. Eugh.


----------



## toad

leafythegreat said:


> Still. What really burns me is when I see things like the Betta Treasures collection at the LFS going for $55 and I just KNOW people pass up the cheaper, larger, filtered tanks so their fish can look like Cinderella going to the ball. Eugh.



I actually love those Betta Treasure bowls! Not for fish, of course. But I think they're beautiful. I'd turn them into an aquatic plant stand, or a floating candle holder. If they were bigger (like, say, 10 gallons...) they'd be pretty neat - like the Biorb on a pretty pedestal...


----------



## TigerRegalia

Not sure if someone has posted this already or not...
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Imagine-Gol...355?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2eb48920eb


----------



## crowntaillove

http://www.petco.com/product/109885/Petco-Dual-Betta-Bowl.aspx

This is the worst tank I've ever seen. 
Here is a list of the features:
Includes divider so you can safely have two Bettas at once!
Special lid creates vase for live plants
Sleek, modern design is perfect for office or tabletop
It's a whopping 46 fluid oz.
Talk about encouraging people to use bettas as decorations...


Edit: I was looking through the comments and found this:
The 2 betta fish divider aquarium is an excellent home for your 2 betta fish. You may think it's to small 4 them, but in the ocean, when they're living by themselves, they only breed in in a less than a 1-gallon mud pocket! So, if you're looking 4 a cheap, but suitable fish tank, I recommend this 2 all of u.


----------



## toad

crowntaillove said:


> http://www.petco.com/product/109885/Petco-Dual-Betta-Bowl.aspx
> 
> This is the worst tank I've ever seen.
> Here is a list of the features:
> Includes divider so you can safely have two Bettas at once!
> Special lid creates vase for live plants
> Sleek, modern design is perfect for office or tabletop
> It's a whopping 46 fluid oz.
> Talk about encouraging people to use bettas as decorations...
> 
> 
> Edit: I was looking through the comments and found this:
> The 2 betta fish divider aquarium is an excellent home for your 2 betta fish. You may think it's to small 4 them, but in the ocean, when they're living by themselves, they only breed in in a less than a 1-gallon mud pocket! So, if you're looking 4 a cheap, but suitable fish tank, I recommend this 2 all of u.




Well that's freakin special 

Mud pockets in the ocean, huh? Yeah, my bettas told me all about those... :roll:


----------



## madmonahan

I don't have a picture but think of a fish bowl and then shrink in 2 times (gggrrrr) I'm mean I wonder what kind of a person.......


----------



## DreamingSmaller

I was in a good mood until I read through this thread...what the heck is wrong with people???


----------



## BlueLacee

Wow, I think I saw maybe one that a finger could fit in (just another way of saying way to small). These people need to learn about fish and just a fact for them: humans are supposed to drink more a day than most, if not all, of these tanks hold. I cannot believe that "people" do this to fish. I'm surprised that there was not the glass x-mad ball tank here, so I'll add it for the world to fume over and hopefully, but unlikely, learn that it is not acceptable. 
(I tried to find it but I couldn't. I'll continue looking thorough)
As well as some others
http://www.practicalfishkeeping.co.uk/content.php?sid=3991
http://www.trendhunter.com/slideshow/funky-platform-shoes
http://www.allword-news.co.uk/2013/06/22/
http://www.incrediblediary.com/list-of-weird-aquarium-designs-across-the-world.html


----------



## Doshiegg

I really hope this isn't real.


----------



## Kali

^ Woah what? That's ridiculous, just because they think it "looks cool" which most of these 'tanks' don't!


----------



## greyko

I came across this today.
http://www.nocleanaquariums.com/

I'll admit it's clever, but I can't see it being a good idea!


----------



## Aus

Those tanks have been discussed quite a bit here already.. I would not put a betta in it, as putting a heater in it seems awkward... and they're not very big. 

In principle, it's a nice idea though. I would like some these for little cold-water aquatic terrariums, maybe some native coldwater shrimps.. or a couple of mountain minnows..


----------



## Sophiane

I don't think it would be hard to make a 5/10 gal version, which I think would be kind of cool. I really like the idea of using the dirty water for my plants. I may start emptying my turkey baster water into plant pots instead of down the toilet!


----------



## BettaLover1313

I'm ashamed to admit that I had this one for my first betta 











Here's another tank that is .5 gallons. Definitely not a proper living space for a betta. Admittedly I have it so that I can take some nice pictures of my boys against a black background-don't even use the reversible backgrounds :roll:. Also, they do not go in this often-only used it once-and it's only during full water changes, so I use their old water to take the pictures in this. 










My DSPK in this without the background:









I don't understand why people think tanks like this are good environments for bettas. They're just not. If you really want a decoration, go get one of those fish bowls with the fake fish (catches people's eyes since they think it's real-and it's not!). I really wish people would see sense and do their research like all of the wonderful people on here ;-).


----------



## Spectacled

Man. I love this concept, to a point. I wish it were larger and would be well suited to support a filter and heater, but I think it's a beautiful stand.

This tank!


----------



## Betta Nut

Spectacled said:


> Man. I love this concept, to a point. I wish it were larger and would be well suited to support a filter and heater, but I think it's a beautiful stand.
> 
> This tank!


It really is pretty... I read the comment section, and one person had the perfect use: A candle holder! That I like.
Would be cool if they made a stand like that for those large bio orbs.
Why can't any of these "stupid" tanks wisen up and go bigger?


----------



## unicornturds18

freemike said:


> "The point is that having a Betta fish is a great way to bring some life into your apartment but half the time they are as much of a design accessory as they are a living being. But how do we display them?"
> 
> This is disgusting. How can you treat a living being as decoration? Some people make me sick.


You can have pretty AND a pet. I have a proper setup (no fish in it yet, it is just running for 24 hour as advised) and it looks great!


----------



## FishyFishy89

unicornturds18 said:


> You can have pretty AND a pet. I have a proper setup (no fish in it yet, it is just running for 24 hour as advised) and it looks great!


I implore you to read this article. You really should look into cycling your tank and not just setting it up for 24hrs.(which really does nothing)
http://www.tropicalfishkeeping.com/...nners-guide-freshwater-aquarium-cycle-213418/


----------



## unicornturds18

I wanted to cycle it but my dad said no, and that the fish would be ok without it.


----------



## FishyFishy89

No doubt your fish will be MUCH better off with your tank cycled.
But it still can be done with the fish. If you're not on top of daily water tests and water changes when ammonia is present, your fish can suffer and possibly die.


----------



## cheekysquirrel

I'm sure this isn't real, I saw it on a webpage "10 things to use your bong for other than weed". Just want to note that I have no bong, I don't do drugs, and I was looking up fake fish in fishbowls. So yes, it has to be fake, because surely no one is this stupid.









My caption: "What in the actual f***?"


----------



## unicornturds18

cheekysquirrel said:


> I'm sure this isn't real, I saw it on a webpage "10 things to use your bong for other than weed". Just want to note that I have no bong, I don't do drugs, and I was looking up fake fish in fishbowls. So yes, it has to be fake, because surely no one is this stupid.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My caption: "What in the actual f***?"


I'll give them an A+ on creative thinking, but an f- on actually thinking. Also are we sure that these people are not high on drugs as they were doing this?


----------



## Aus

*Stupid stupid stupid*

Here's an abundance of stupid. The bird/fish combo...:shock:


----------



## Joey Fish

Some of these ideas are actually cool........ I would buy them if the tanks were 8X the size. it makes me want to go to petco and smash all of the torture tanks


----------



## Joey Fish

how does someone even justify this?!


----------



## Sabina88

Because this seems safe.....









These ones are just....


----------



## JessiesGill

This one is sad because it's true. My daughter adopted our betta from a neighbor who was moving away. This was his home, and I didn't know any better. until he almost died in December.


----------



## LittleBettaFish

I'm not certain if this 'tank has been featured but I've seen them in stores. I often wonder how many bettas spend short, dismal lives in these things. Using an aquarium volume calculator, this 'tank' holds around 0.3 gallons. 

http://www.aquaone.net.nz/cart_product2817-1-2586.html?Title=53338+BETTA+CUBE+GLASS+TANK+10CM


----------



## FishyFishy89

That is just disgusting >.<


----------



## FlyingCuttlefish

I'm going to confess that the OP's example is the very first tank I ever had, and the betta lived for about a year. Sadly, I didn't learn about the cruelty of those "tanks" to save the poor betta.

Not sure if this was already mentioned, but THIS is the most disgusting thing I've ever seen.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e0rK_8lgAEg

Way too small, no place to put a heater, it has to be a nightmare to change the water or do any maintenance whatsoever, and the worst part is that it's an "all in one enclosure". I can't imagine keeping a reptile or hamster in that tiny thing. Really, in some of those shots they had clownfish, goldfish, a leopard gecko? A &*^%ing BOA? What is WRONG with these people?! The only acceptable thing I can think of to use that for is either keeping herbs, insects, MAYBE shrimp or crayfish? I have no experience in keeping those guys but I heard they're fine in tinier enclosures like that, I could be dead wrong though so please call me out if that's the case.


----------



## LittleBettaFish

Hehe


----------



## bluefishy75

http://www.buyteddytank.com/?reg=TLB-BING-TWT-TM

I saw a commercial for this thing this morning when my son was watching cartoons. Horrified me!


----------



## Sabina88

bluefishy75 said:


> http://www.buyteddytank.com/?reg=TLB-BING-TWT-TM
> 
> I saw a commercial for this thing this morning when my son was watching cartoons. Horrified me!


I still don't get how youd get the fish in those 
I also feel horrible for the two goldfish in that tiny thing, hopefully they didn't stay there :-(


----------



## TheSailorette

How about this one!?

http://www.mosbybuildingarts.com/blog/wp-content/uploads/mosby-fish.jpg

I think it is cool but it isn't even a gallon. Most coffee maker cups hold about 10-12 cups that is .62-.75 of a gallon.


----------



## jmetal

FlyingCuttlefish said:


> Not sure if this was already mentioned, but THIS is the most disgusting thing I've ever seen.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e0rK_8lgAEg
> 
> Way too small, no place to put a heater, it has to be a nightmare to change the water or do any maintenance whatsoever, and the worst part is that it's an "all in one enclosure". I can't imagine keeping a reptile or hamster in that tiny thing. Really, in some of those shots they had clownfish, goldfish, a leopard gecko? A &*^%ing BOA? What is WRONG with these people?! The only acceptable thing I can think of to use that for is either keeping herbs, insects, MAYBE shrimp or crayfish? I have no experience in keeping those guys but I heard they're fine in tinier enclosures like that, I could be dead wrong though so please call me out if that's the case.


can you believe they think that small of a BOWL is ok for SALTWATER!?!?! from what i've read when researching about saltwater aquariums...you need a MINIMAL 10gal. that doesn't look anywhere near 10gal.

Another thing(was posted a long time ago on this thread) was a link to a blog. i could NOT believe what i read with what they think they know about bettas.

"Seriously though, there's no better urban pet than a Betta. Talk about no effort... All you need is a container, some food, and some water treatment chemical. Total package, less than $10. They are beautiful and active, and despite their delicate appearance, are very robust. Unlike many fish, they can tolerate a reasonably large range in temperature,  don't require frequent water changes or regular feeding schedules, and in the wild, close relatives have been known to crawl across land or up trees "

Really? really? reasonably large range in temperature? just cuz they can tolerate it doesn't automatically mean it's good for long periods of time.

lazy uneducated idiots. 

wow....just wow. all fish need a regular feeding schedule.

they got that from an about.com website talking about labyrinth fishes. just cuz bettas are a labyrinth fish doesn't automatically mean that other labyrinth fish are close relatives...it just means they've adapted to their environment. 

stupid people need to stay away from animals


----------



## Agent13

Some of these are gross negligence and some are a case of "don't cast stones of you live in a glass house" . 

Just sayin 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## MattsBettas

> close relatives have been known to crawl across land or up trees


Please never take advice from anyone who believes that bettas can climb trees. I'm confused as to why anyone would think keeping a fish without a "regular feeding schedule" is ok, not to mention thinking they can crawl across land or into trees.


----------



## Blue Fish

ROTFL...they "crawl across land and into trees"...oh my gosh...So, apparently we're living in the world of Dr. Seuss now?! Oh man...that gave me the biggest laugh of the evening...


----------



## LittleBettaFish

I've found some of my wilds (both alive and dead) in the oddest of places when they've jumped out of their tanks. One fish was on the other side of a large room and had obviously navigated around a number of obstacles to get there. 

Maybe they crawled there in search of a tree to climb, rather than the panicked flopping I was imagining.


----------



## jaysee

Blue Fish said:


> in the world of Dr. Seuss



Says Blue Fish


----------



## Wiggyl

I don't know if this has been posted yet but:
http://geekologie.com/2010/09/the-fishbowl-sink-urges-you-to.php

I don't remember where I actually first saw it, so this website is on our side, but the idea of stealing fish water is like whaaaaatttt?


----------



## Tangeh

Omg, why would you wash your hands with fish water... :shock: So many things wrong with that idea.


----------



## jaysee

You don't actually wash your hands with the fish water. It's trick plumbing.


----------



## Tangeh

Ahh okay. I was concerned that there was even a market for that lol...

There's still the whole cruelty thing though.


----------



## BettaNubRandyLove

http://www.practicalfishkeeping.co.uk/content.php?sid=3791

^^this really makes me mad. even turtles are kept in here.


----------



## jaysee

Tangeh said:


> Ahh okay. I was concerned that there was even a market for that lol...
> 
> 
> 
> There's still the whole cruelty thing though.



I read what it said about the "tank". It's purpose is to raise awareness about water conservation. Ironic, because us fish keepers are probably one of the worst offenders.


----------



## LittleBettaFish

I'm sure the goldfish is pleased it gets to help spread the word on water conservation whilst trapped inside a bowl that empties out and refills every time you use the sink.


----------



## jaysee

I think a lot of these tanks may be staged, as in set up, fish placed in the tank, picture taken. NOT that I am in any way defending the propagation of acceptance of such setups.


----------



## bre23

I'm sad to say I was one of those who kept two bettas in a divided .5 gallon tank just seven months ago. =/ My wake-up call was the fin rot epidemic that killed my Cambodian male, Lucifer, and nearly took out Michael. I'm glad I wizened up, but the amount of people bamboozled by pet stores trying to make a profit is so sad.


----------



## Blue Fish

jaysee said:


> Says Blue Fish


One Fish Two Fish Red Fish Blue Fish...


----------



## jaysee

There is a certain degree of personal responsibility not to get bamboozled. I know people love to get mad at the fish store for selling them junk, but with information being literally at our fingertips, there's really no excuse for making an uninformed purchase, no matter what it is. As the old proverb goes, "a fool and his money are soon parted."


----------



## Tree

these poor fish! D=


----------



## FishyFishy89

Seeing as I rest my back on the lid of the toilet, I'd be afraid that the tank would crack over time.


----------



## Tree

FishyFishy89 said:


> Seeing as I rest my back on the lid of the toilet, I'd be afraid that the tank would crack over time.



agreed! D=


----------



## BettaStarter24

I'm not gonna lie, I've been guilty of having a betta in a .5 gallon tank but it was because it was the biggest I could find at the local pet store in my college town and i had no access to anything larger. I have recently acquired a 2.5 gallon. It did have a filter but I had to remove it until I can get something to baffle it as it threw my new little guy into the sides of the tank. 

0.5 gallon








2.5 gallon









comparison between the two.


----------



## bre23

http://leatherwooddesign.com/i-heart-birds-novelty-fish-bowl-clock

WHAT EVEN??


----------



## Agent13

BettaStarter24 said:


> I'm not gonna lie, I've been guilty of having a betta in a .5 gallon tank but it was because it was the biggest I could find at the local pet store in my college town and i had no access to anything larger. I have recently acquired a 2.5 gallon. It did have a filter but I had to remove it until I can get something to baffle it as it threw my new little guy into the sides of the tank.
> 
> 
> 
> 0.5 gallon
> 
> View attachment 324362
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2.5 gallon
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 324370
> 
> 
> 
> 
> comparison between the two.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 324378



Your fish should adjust just fine to the mini bow 2.5s filter . I've donated a couple if those for veil tails at my daughter school and there was no need to baffle . It's a nice little tank with an ok filter . 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## FishyFishy89

You love birds.....but you put a fish in it?


----------



## Artemis

At least it holds 1.2 gallons of water, it could be much worse. 

Here are a couple (Sorry if they've already been posted)









It's from here on Etsy.









Here, the brief article explains it well.


----------



## Tangeh

Pfft, dat shoe.

Found this on eBay, and then again on amazon:

http://www.amazon.com/Deluxe-Triple-Betta-Aquarium-0-7-Gallon/dp/B00B71K00G

A whopping 0.7 gallons, but the best part is that it looks like it's intended to be divided by _three_. They only show two bettas in the picture (gotta love how the yellow one is just a recolour of the red one... do yellow bettas like that even exist?), but judging by how it's called a "triple" aquarium, plus the picture is clearly putting the divider at 1/3 the way in, and how it comes with "opaque divider*s*"... yeah.

On the plus side, it advertises that it allows you to "transfer your tank from night to day with a switch", which I suppose might be helpful if you lived in Alaska...? 

".7 gallons of fish fun."


----------



## jaysee

Not sure if these have been mentioned yet but I saw a commercial for them the other day.

Teddy tanks - combo teddy bear/fish tank. What could go wrong??

https://www.buyteddytank.com


----------



## Sabina88

Sorry for all the photos, I found a website









































The description for this- “Poor Little Fish is an unusual approach to saving water. When using this basin, users are prompted into thinking about consumption when the water level in the fishbowl goes down (but does not actually drain out). There are two separate pipelines, so the water level will go back to where it was once the water stops running. As well, the water from the tap is pure, as its pipeline does not connect to the bowl.”


----------



## Agent13

If that bathroom tank was larger it would be really fun to watch kuhli loaches play around in there lol. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## jaysee

jaysee said:


> Not sure if these have been mentioned yet but I saw a commercial for them the other day.
> 
> Teddy tanks - combo teddy bear/fish tank. What could go wrong??
> 
> https://www.buyteddytank.com



The FAQs on the website have betta care info


----------



## nclnchls

jaysee said:


> Not sure if these have been mentioned yet but I saw a commercial for them the other day.
> 
> Teddy tanks - combo teddy bear/fish tank. What could go wrong??
> 
> https://www.buyteddytank.com


I find that so disturbing o_o


----------



## bre23

The video on that website... I am visibly shuddering at that lady's voice. Seriously, who thought that was a good idea?


----------



## LittleBettaFish

The shoe ones remind me of that time Disco Stu off the Simpsons had all these dead goldfish in his shoes.


----------



## Ghostie

On a semi related note I was in the doctor's office this week and they had a betta in a flower vase....I was peeved


----------



## Blue Fish

bre23 said:


> http://leatherwooddesign.com/i-heart-birds-novelty-fish-bowl-clock
> 
> WHAT EVEN??


I don't think it's actual fish, I think they're just painted on the background.  They do look like black moor goldfish though at first glance!


----------



## Blue Fish

I did the betta vase back in the 90's when the internet was NOTHING like it is today (full of skeevy chatrooms, amateur tripod websites, lycos, and worse...), but I didn't rely on the lily to clean the water, feed the fish, and take care of all other betta-related chores. I also made sure to use a vase (later I just switched to bowls because I wanted them to be in 1gal mins, even then I didn't think it was right to have an animal of that size in a container any smaller than a gallon) that was at least a gallon or almost one. 

On the other side of that...I didn't clean the water NEARLY enough, the bowls were right in front of a window, they were not heated or filtered, and I used plastic plants.  Those poor fish...I had no idea what I was doing.  
I believed the tide-pool myth and thought they were quite happy in their little 1 gallons...looking at my guys now...I still feel guilty as to how I kept all those fishies before.


----------



## Blue Fish

LittleBettaFish said:


> The shoe ones remind me of that time Disco Stu off the Simpsons had all these dead goldfish in his shoes.


LOL! I can't believe how many of these things are showing COMET goldfish in these insane tanks. I can only imagine if actually used to house those poor goldies how quickly they would succumb to their inevitable death by ammonia poisoning.  Out of all the fish to choose...the ones who are the LEAST suited to living in tiny quarters.


----------



## LittleBettaFish

Knowing goldfish, they'd probably last a surprisingly long time in some of these tanks. Some people think they only have a lifespan of a couple of years so they think it's normal for their fish to drop dead with such alarming regularity.


----------



## Ghostie

Goldfish live like 15 plus years if cared for correctly right? Or was it 20 plus? I don't keep goldfish but I know that it's a long time.


----------



## Sabina88

Fancy goldfish live for about 5-7 years
Comets and single tails live for 10+ years if I remember correctly


----------



## Plakattyphoon1234

*2 things good for...*



MaisyDawgThirteen said:


> I just had to add to this.
> http://www.petco.com/product/109885/Petco-Dual-Betta-Bowl.aspx
> 0.36 Gallons! Divided?!?!?!?!?!?!?



Only good for photography and as a makeshift cave (modify it)!!


----------



## Briz

Here's a new one









Betta Falls

Saw one at Petco. Does not say how large each compartment is. I wonder how much additional water there is running in the pump area and back underneath the tanks. Almost certainly less than a gallon size for each compartment. Even if a heater could fit in the pump part, the water would be cooler at the bottom compartment compared to the top one. Bad Aqueon, bad!


----------



## FishyFishy89

I love the design. But they certainly could of done better.
They did another poorly thought out idea. The "widescreen" 20 gallon. It was very narrow.


----------



## FishyFishy89

odd....it's not even listed on Aqueon's website


----------



## wisker

Gah I felt bad putting 2 shrimp a snail and a betta in a 7 gallon tank * smacks peaple who sell these bowls *


----------



## crzy2u

Well here's a few.










Harry potter?









Fish cake anyone?









What about a fish bar?









And what fish doesn't need its own office?









This one's actually pretty cool. Must be hard to maintain/concentrate though.


----------



## BlueLacee

crzy2u said:


> Well here's a few.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Harry potter?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fish cake anyone?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What about a fish bar?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And what fish doesn't need its own office?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This one's actually pretty cool. Must be hard to maintain/concentrate though.


The last one is awsome, but your right about maintanence. Oof


----------



## nclnchls

Goldfish stroller!


----------



## Betta Nut

nclnchls said:


> Goldfish stroller!


LOL.. somehow I doubt a goldfish appreciates being taken for a walk as much as a dog


----------



## Tree

PAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!


----------

